
What’s Next with Kubernetes? - saran2win
https://saran.tech/whats-next-with-kubernetes/
======
verdverm
I think CRDs will be big part of enabling the extra stuff too.

Argo seems like a good option to add to your CI section. I know several who
are highly interested in trying this when the time is right (higher
priorities...)

Like all the links to more information too.

